# photon vibe dead circuit



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

i built the photon vibe recently..plenty signal when disengaged, 
led engaged light comes on, but...
1) no signal when engaged..
2) photon lamp lights but does not pulse..

i have built about 10 or so pedals..i am good at soldering, and i have done a ton of homework..im not super great at troubleshooting...HELP!!! i need somebody, help! not just anybody...wont you please, pleeeease help me, help me help meeeeeeee....oooooooo.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 10, 2020)

Please upload some well lit and clear photos of the front and back of your soldered PCB as well as your footswitch.


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

wish i could send video....its doin some weird shit...the lamp pulses a few times when you turn the depth knob then stops...then when you turn the speed knob it come on...gets brighter, goes out...randomly....


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

close up looks like possible solder bridge, but its just light reflecting off residual rosin...i clean it off w alcohol, but there are little/micro lumps left here and there...but not any solder that i can see


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

oh....snap!!!! i totally see the issue....


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

hope shit isnt fried....im so use to the tayda pots that come with covers on them, i totally spaced this small bear on that does not! damn! how the flip do i loosen 6 fakin terminals?


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 10, 2020)

Just prise it forward carefully and try to jam something non conductive in there something the solder joints wont stick through, cardboard maybe


----------



## music6000 (Oct 10, 2020)

Do you have Solder Wick, Try the 3 Legs closest to the pot first so you can lift.
Go to 1.30 for wick demo :


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

k...last report on this pedal issue..
1) now getting engaged signal
volume works
hi/lo pots work (nice sounding pre)
2) lamp does NOT pulse, neither the speed nor depth seem to have any effect...
all three trims are correct value and work...


----------



## music6000 (Oct 10, 2020)

Did you force something between SPEED pot & PCB.
If so, You probably broke something!


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

yes


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

well....didnt force, very gently pryed it up and slid a couple pieces of electric tape under


----------



## music6000 (Oct 10, 2020)

Probably cracked pot or pad, When 6 points that close being soldered, It's not a good idea to lift or lever!
Do you have another Dual C100, Just cut the Legs individually & remove old pot 1 Leg at a time from PCB.


----------



## PJS (Oct 11, 2020)

Also, cut lead end go through electrical tape pretty easily.  If you are removing the pot, then I would use the thick foam tape, or get one of the pot insulator PCBs that pedal PCB sells.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 11, 2020)

Easy enough to continuity check it to see if it's still connected to the pads touch one probe to the actual pot lug and the other to the pad if you've got clip ends for your probes even better clip it on turn it over and touch the pad see if it's connected

You may also be able to check to see if it's still shorting on anything probe the metal body of the pot then probe component legs on the other side in that area, no easy task though!

The other solution as mentioned is to snip off as much of the pot lug ends and desolder it, If it's something difficult like a dual pot I use a solder sucker and apply flux so it melts easier then just wire it back on

As I said initially you wanted something that the solder joints wouldn't stick through

I should have been more precise, something thin and rigid like an old piece of credit card or a thin guitar pick that kinda thing, you'd need to make sure it's non conductive with your meter obviously


----------



## music6000 (Oct 11, 2020)

These self adhesive pads come in Felt & Sponge Rubber, Around 2mm thick compressed.
Available from Office supplies & Craft stores.


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 10, 2020)

i built the photon vibe recently..plenty signal when disengaged, 
led engaged light comes on, but...
1) no signal when engaged..
2) photon lamp lights but does not pulse..

i have built about 10 or so pedals..i am good at soldering, and i have done a ton of homework..im not super great at troubleshooting...HELP!!! i need somebody, help! not just anybody...wont you please, pleeeease help me, help me help meeeeeeee....oooooooo.


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 11, 2020)

thank all who contributed to helping me fix this...i am fairly new @ pedal building and i love it! hope i am able to pass my knowledge along when ive gained some experience...thanks again!


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 11, 2020)

What was the fault and how did you fix it

Just the pot shorting?
Did you desolder the pot or just slip something behind it 

Always good to know for anyone else that runs into a similar problem


----------



## jpalmer5948 (Oct 12, 2020)

i am in the process of pulling the pot and replacing it...i will give an update next weekend, as that is when i will be back at my "hobby lab"


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 12, 2020)

Righto I thought you'd fixed it good luck hopefully it'll fire right up


----------

